
The Coronavirus Is 7.4kb - jayess
https://pastebin.com/VZ6BfvuK
======
ksaj
Which coronavirus is this supposed to be? There are more than one, and the
text doesn't differentiate. Also, it is closer to 30Kb.

~~~
rolph
i suppose if the sequence was copied and pasted into a sequence tool like you
may find at genbank, you could get some idea where this sequence was copied
from.

~~~
ksaj
I didn't realize you can paste in entire genomes. That makes for impressively
large search strings.

------
rolph
the paste is the header for phrack magazine issue 59 ; Release date :
2002-07-28

[http://www.phrack.org/issues/59/1.html](http://www.phrack.org/issues/59/1.html)

looking through the issue i dont see how corona virus relates to the issue.

~~~
viraptor
The sequence of bases is in the last line.

~~~
rolph
yes i see that part but what im looking at is that the header for phrack issue
59 is a major part of the paste and it has nothing to do with coronavirus.

there is a list of names, that are involved in the current effort vs
coronavirus.

it seems like someone is trying to look KEWL...

~~~
viraptor
Kind of. It's a demoscene / old zine thing:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/.nfo](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/.nfo)

They just reused the header format they liked.

